# Nitecore i4 V4.23



## Feliks Karp (1/6/16)

I have a nitecore i4 four bay charger, and as I understand the two circuits in the i4, bay 1 and 3 is circuit 1, bay 2 and 4 is circuit 2. 

I charge my 3 married batteries for my rx200 in this, now, if one circuit is only half full it sends the full charge to it, so one battery will charge quicker, I try and time a single battery from a single batt. mod to go in the 2nd circuit so all charge at the same rate.

Sometimes this doesn't happen though, and the one charges quicker than the other two, I noticed that this one tends to charge to 4.23 V, is this dangerous?

Thanks in advance


----------

